# How can I get internet access with static IPs?



## lfcgeorge (Aug 23, 2010)

I set up a server 2003 nd client PC (Windows 7). In order to connect to the domain I have had to assign static IPs to the Server and Client.

How could I get Internet Access from my ISP with these static IPs? 

Could it be ICS? Or setting up another Local Area Connection?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Can you explain your setup a bit more?

There is nothing you can do with your ISP and static IP's within your network and subnet. Your network can have only one IP for internet access, assigned by your ISP and unless static (usually an extra charge), changeable.

Your ISP has nothing to do with any IP's you assign within your network.


----------



## lfcgeorge (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! Here is my setup in a bit more detail.

SERVER: My server has a STATIC IP of 192.168.0.12, the Subnet is 255.255.255.0. DNS has the SAME IP as the SERVER which is 192.168.0.12

CLIENT: My CLIENT PC has a STATIC IP of 192.168.0.15, the PREFERRED DNS IP IS SET TO 192.168.0.12 which is the SERVERS IP ADDRESS.

My DHCP SCOPE is 192.168.0.1 - 192.168.0.254

I can connect to the DOMAIN with these IPs.

If I want INTERNET ACCESS I have a ROUTER which is CONNECTED to my ISP MODEM. However I need DYNAMIC IPs GIVEN FROM MY ISPs ROUTER in order to get INTERNET ACCESS.

BUT. If I CONFIGURE TCP/IP to RECIEVE DYNAMIC IPs to get INTERNET ACCESS I will NO LONGER be ABLE to CONNECT to my DOMAIN as it ONLY WORKS with STATIC IP ADDRESSING.

So I would like to know how I can keep connected to my domain and have internet access at the same time?

Sorry for the capitals but I think enlarging the key words may help when trying to understand me. 

Thanks alot


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is something called port forwarding and your modem/router has to have the same LAN IP as your other devices on the LAN. Turn off DHCP on the modem/router as well.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Set the Default gateway to the Router's IP address, and turn off the DHCP server in the Router, unless you can configure it to assign the Server IP as the DNS server.

Probably be easier in the long run to disable the DHCP server on the router and setup DHCP on the Server to give the information to the clients. The server must have a static IP, but the clients can use DHCP. (If the Server address changes, you'd have to manually change the DNS address in the DHCP server, and refresh each client)


----------



## ThePrutser (Oct 13, 2007)

What is the ip address you get from the router, if you set the TCP/IP to dynamic on the server?

_BTW.
IMHO: The capitals only make it more annoying to read the post and do not contribute to the readability of your post_


----------

